# EMT / EMS Knife



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a knife I picked up for about $10 from Amazon (link here). I think it was one heck of a deal.

Good, sharp blade. Opens like an auto, has a built in seat belt cutter and glass breaker. 1/2 straight blade, 1/2 serrated. What's not to like, right?

Anyway, I am trying to hone my photography skills so I took these pics of it just a minute ago. Wanting to see if they look good posted online. They should be on a completely white background.... that's what I am testing.









If these aren't at least as good as Dave's pics, I am going to be pissed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel stupid are those of a rabbit or what ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All kidding aside, the pics look great.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought it was a goldfish.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your right Chris Cats are better!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you tried the windshield attachment??


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

This will come in really handy while parking your truck Chris. nice pictures too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

OOOH that sounds like fighting talk Jason!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> This will come in really handy while parking your truck Chris. nice pictures too.


LOL it'll never end.... you know that right Chris.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> This will come in really handy while parking your truck Chris. nice pictures too.


You are right Don.

Chris...hanging up side down and need to crawl out the window YOU will be prepared. I know the reason you purchased this beauty ! You might think about the family as well .

Good find ! I might follow suit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm real tempted to find that pic and post it on this thread.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

THE DEVIL MADE ME DO IT !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello this is 911 what is your emergancy ?

You have fallen, is that correct sir. Have you tried to get out.

Sorry sir we are the AAA not miricule workers.

Road goofer damage.

Hello Honey....I had a little trouble with the truck today. Can you pick me up.

And the best ...finally, I get to use my new knife !!!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hello this is 911 what is your emergancy ?
> 
> You have fallen, is that correct sir. Have you tried to get out.
> 
> ...


You guys can seriously take a thread about something and make it about nothing. Just like Seinfeld.

I say any knife of decent quality for $10 is worth talking about. And I think you know how I feel about combo edge blades!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I fully agree Eric...that looks like one great deal. I am going to buy a number and hand them out to friends and customers. You never know...it may even save someones life let alone let someone live life a little more easy.

Chris, thank you again for the post ! I for one appreciate it, as does everyone else.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Chris is there a manufacturer you could point us to so we can check out the other styles/series also?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...good idea.

perhaps post a number ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

ebbs said:


> You guys can seriously take a thread about something and make it about nothing. Just like Seinfeld.
> 
> I say any knife of decent quality for $10 is worth talking about. And I think you know how I feel about combo edge blades!


That is what happens when a bunch of hunters have been out in the heat to long and havne't shot anything. I sure am glad that we all like to share our mishaps though. If we didn't things wouldn't be the same around here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd prefer a website.
http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_6976_boker_magnum_ems_folding_rescue_knife/


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Link was in the original post:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FC70H...iveASIN=B003FC70HQ&adid=15KVXKQJNHS0KVSQK0MD&


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, sorry I tried to alter my post but you beat me to it. the link I provided has no serration on the blade and is twice as expensive. Still not much for a decent knife though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

10 bucks and you get a discount if you order over 25 dollars.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

you can also get a version of this knife at most big 5 stores. i have one with jeep written on the side with a a non serrated blade


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> you can also get a version of this knife at most big 5 stores. i have one with jeep written on the side with a a non serrated blade


Probably a good tool for a jeep owner to keep handy lol.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I feel stupid are those of a rabbit or what ?


Its a hare okay? and yes it does look great


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

every time i have turned my jeep turtle i havnt needed a crane to get in on its wheels i just carry it for bigger vehicles


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys as a firefighter /paramedic I will tell you that I own a half dozen of these knives in a variation of some sort. Ive got 2 in my bunker gear, One in my ems pocket organizer, and thats not a nerds pocket protector but something that carries my knife, trauma shears, gloves, penlight, and tape so blllrppphh (thats a raspberry for you folks). One in each of my vehicles and one in my pocket in all times. Now the seatbelt cutter is great and really works, BUT that window punch? its better if you just throw the knife at the window. You need something that is really heavy or even better, is spring loaded in some way. hope this helps. and 10$ is actually pretty darn good.


----------

